# Nothin Matters gags between storms



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We had 2 of my favorite uncles and one of their buddies in town from Nashville and my dad and brother Matt rounded out our crew today for a rare fun trip in the summertime. We have fortunately been real busy with charters and it was nice to have a family trip for a change. We spent a bunch of time looking for triggers on the way out and they just didn't cooperate, nothing but snappers and triggers 1/4 inch short of legal. Frustrated with a slow start and storms looming where I wanted to head offshore, I decided to go to some of our old school rocks and man were they hot. My dad, brother and I took turns holding the boat while several but whippings took place. We did manage to land 9 gags but lost at least that. Skirting the storms we hit a few more spots and picked away at some scamp and saw a window between storms and headed to the barn. Had a great time with family and can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great board of grouper as usual Capt. Nothing like fishing with family. What's up with the lone jack on the board? I'm guessing he was hanging around with the groupers and y'all didn't fish for jacks since he's alone.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting Capt Jake!!! We always enjoy seeing what the Nothing Matter and crews does!!! :thumbup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch of groupers! I'm hoping to get my share on the 17th myself.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guys.!!! gruppa steaks for quite a few dinners!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Great board of grouper as usual Capt. Nothing like fishing with family. What's up with the lone jack on the board? I'm guessing he was hanging around with the groupers and y'all didn't fish for jacks since he's alone.


Thanks Joey, i have enjoyed your recent posts as well. I also was shocked by only catching 1 jack. We didn't specifically target them but figured fishing for grouper with big live baits we would catch them easily. They just didn't cooperate well, I guess they have a calendar in their head like the others!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing like family fun


----------



## jbennett8 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great Catch! Nothing better than a good day fishing !


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Thanks Joey, i have enjoyed your recent posts as well. I also was shocked by only catching 1 jack. We didn't specifically target them but figured fishing for grouper with big live baits we would catch them easily. They just didn't cooperate well, I guess they have a calendar in their head like the others!


I was about to ask the same thing, Jake. Last summer at 200' a guy couldn't get a live bait to the bottom fast enough.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome Catch! I hope that one of these days I can get enough guys together to go out with you.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... great catch!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice catch.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, congrats


----------

